# Camping and Caravanning Club-----High season Site Fees



## Denboy (Oct 11, 2005)

Perhaps too late now but something to watch out for next year .

The ' High Season ' tariff of the C and CC starts on July13 whereas the Caravan Club starts it's peak season tariff on the 20th July.

Furthermore the C and CC withdraws it's age concession during it's ' High Season ' and the following comparisons emerged on our travels in the last two weeks. We are members of both Clubs.

July 8th C and CC Clent Hills £10.55 includes age concession.
July 15th CC Ferry Meadows £14.70 Mid season
July 16th C and CC Chertsey £21.00 no age concession and High Season

Ferry Meadows and Chertsey are very comparable for quality and attractive surroundings hence a difference of + £6.30 ( 43% ) for Chertsey is a kick in the teeth when you have been members for 39 years as we have.

Then compare it with Clent Hills a few days before and the fees are effectively double.

All this info is in the handbooks and I have to confess I have never studied it in detail before.

Thank goodness for Mr. and Mrs. Otters CL (Hayton, North Notts ) where we stayed 6 nights at £ 8 .00 IHU .

I can understand a variable tariff structure and I doubt if either Club would be influenced by members in these matters , but does it have to vary so much ?

An official of the one of the Clubs once disclosed to me that the membership of the AA, RAC, CC and C and CC are just punters to whom they sell Insurance and Ferry Tickets.

We will steer clear of the C and CC Club Sites next July if the same situation is repeated.

Denboy


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Denboy

We never choose to stay at the main sites. Its only ever CLs and CSs for us. Much more friendly and very much cheaper.

stew


----------



## 105874 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Camping and Caravaning Club - High season Site Fees*

I haven't looked at these fees, but have been very surprised by the increase in prices at the Forestry commission sites since being managed by the C&CC! We have always enjoyed these sites, especially in the New Forset, Forest of Dean and Malborough - they always offered good value, a less formal feeling and plenty of natural space. Last weekend we stayed on one of these sites and paid around £17 a night with no electric - the site had a loo, but no showers. Also you need to pay an extra £3 to stay until later on a Sunday - even though the site is emptying out!! Even the Caravan Club lets you stay if they are not too busy.

Oh well, just need to squeeze the Kon tiki into some nice CL/CSs - however these need to be selected carefully in this wet weather!


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

We are also members of both clubs. Agree with Artona, we use mainly CLs & CS's - much better value. CC does have a few £6 a night club sites incl EHU & these are good value if you can find one near you. Main problem with most of the club sites is that you are being charged for facilities you've already paid for when you bought your MH....I always think it would be fairer if you payed for what you wanted to use(showers etc) but suppose it would be a logistical nightmare to impliment & they would lose revenue from self sufficient outfits  

Chris


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

*Thought*

Here's a little thought about the Caravan Club -

The Sites are paid for by people staying there and paying site fees, helped by volunteer wardens.
The CLs are all privately owned businesses and paid for by site fees.
The Insurance side is a separate business.
The Magazine is paid for by the adverts.
One pound of your membership fee goes to the local caravan groups or centres.
----++ WHERE DOES THE OTHER £ 34 GO ++-----


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

I raised this question witht the club a few years ago and they said it was due to the shorter seasons. I said that they were no better than the big travel companies in exploiting the members at a time when some can only have their breaks.

The Caring Club ???????????

Putties


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Must admit high fees are putting us off. Will stay members of CC for the CL's


----------



## 105353 (Jun 22, 2007)

hi sorry to go of subject but what are CLs&CSs please

k&d


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

I could never understand why the price goes up during the school holidays. Sheer greed! If they could *guarantee *the weather, I could understand it a little, but no-one can do that!!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

wildcamper said:


> hi sorry to go of subject but what are CLs&CSs please
> 
> k&d


Hi Wildcamper,

CL's are the small "5 van only" sites run by small property owners, farmers, pub landlords, etc. These are part of the Caravan Club network.

CS's are the Caravan & Camping Club's equivelant.

Hope this helps,

Jock.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

On another point, if anyone wasnt aware, the C+CC now charge a £25 deposit for advance bookings of any length. If you want to cancel, you must do so more than seven days in advance, or you will lose the lot. Got caught by that one a few weeks ago-had to cancel due to family illness 4 days in advance-lost the lot. I for one wont be using the C+CC sites again because of this. I am still a member only for the Arrival recovery scheme.
:evil:


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

On the other hand, the Caravan Club don't ask for a deposit when you book. This though means that people book sites 'just in case' they may want to go and then don't show up. This leads to the site having to turn away people because of the inconsiderate few who don't ring to cancel.

Pammy


----------



## ChrisRich (May 27, 2007)

vanessa7 said:


> I could never understand why the price goes up during the school holidays. Sheer greed! If they could *guarantee *the weather, I could understand it a little, but no-one can do that!!


Supply and demand, and it's not as though they are alone in this, it's standard in the leisure industry. They have to 'make hay while the sun shines' (I wish it would!!) so to speak.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

*Camping and Caravanning Club strike again!!!*

Last October we booked to stay at the club site in Oxford. THEY rang back some a few days before we were due to book in to cancel us due to the site being flooded. I know you can't help the english weather but now I have been told that the money will be held until I book again on a club site.
I asked if it could be used to offset my subs as I didn't know when I would be on a club site again, the swift answer was NO.
So now they have MY £25 earning interest for them. I have not renewed my membership and am reluctant to do so.
"The Friendly Club" I think not !!


----------



## talbot28 (Jan 24, 2006)

*Caravan club*

This is the first year I have been a member of the caravan club and yet to find a site with in a 70 mile of home I can get on for a weekend,I do not think I will bother next year.


----------



## ChrisRich (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Camping and Caravanning Club strike again!!!*



bigfoot said:


> Last October we booked to stay at the club site in Oxford. THEY rang back some a few days before we were due to book in to cancel us due to the site being flooded. I know you can't help the english weather but now I have been told that the money will be held until I book again on a club site.
> I asked if it could be used to offset my subs as I didn't know when I would be on a club site again, the swift answer was NO.
> So now they have MY £25 earning interest for them. I have not renewed my membership and am reluctant to do so.
> "The Friendly Club" I think not !!


Surely deserves a stern letter, totally unacceptable in my opinion.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

If they cancelled , surely it is illegal to hold your money at their whim???


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

ChrisRich said:


> vanessa7 said:
> 
> 
> > I could never understand why the price goes up during the school holidays. Sheer greed! If they could *guarantee *the weather, I could understand it a little, but no-one can do that!!
> ...


Yes, I know it's the norm. Doesn't make it "fair" or "right" though, does it?!! :evil: I think it should be one price all year round.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

We are members of the C&CC only, and tend to use it off season anyway and also don't like to book in with so many stipulations. I use their Big Sites book a lot to locate sites (pubs with campsites for instance) and that's probably the one good use I get as their deposit and rigidity goes too far for me. I can't use a CL or CS as we don't have "Own Sans Ess" either.

Costs, deposits, no concessions etc are not attractive anymore. 

I do however enjoy lots of free gifts as I often write to their magazine and either published or not you get some lovely stuff sent.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Waleem said:


> On another point, if anyone wasnt aware, the C+CC now charge a £25 deposit for advance bookings of any length. If you want to cancel, you must do so more than seven days in advance, or you will lose the lot. Got caught by that one a few weeks ago-had to cancel due to family illness 4 days in advance-lost the lot. I for one wont be using the C+CC sites again because of this. I am still a member only for the Arrival recovery scheme.
> :evil:


are you sure it's lost? I was under the impression that the amount is held on your account for future booking? I had to cancel one of the days I was on a site recently, and the money was credited. I used the money on a future booking. I would think that if a member wrote to the club and asked for a refund it would be paid, but I haven't gone into the rules to confirm this.

Getting back to the original query, I suppose that if you are over 55, go out of main season and don't get a "service" pitch. That doesn't help if you can only go in main season or course! We were at Slapton sands CCC site a couple of weeks ago and I thnk it cost us £7.80 a night for a grass pitch with no hook up & a sea view. Excellent showers, 2 pubs in the village in 10 minutes walk, and a long shingle beach the same distance the other way. You can't get some Cl's for that! 
We also went to the Damage Barton site (independently owned, but has separate CC & CCC areas - members only), they also accepted the over 55 rule, and although we had hardstanding with hook-up, it was about £12 a night; it would have been a couple of quid more on the CC section!
We always prefer the CCC (where there are sites of both clubs in the area) when we can use the discount, and at most places you have the option of grass pitches without hook-ups - you don't normally get that option on a CC site.
We also stayed on an independent site (too wet for grass pitches & no suitable CL /CS's), which charged £18 a night for a fully serviced hardstanding pitch (Water connection, hook up, TV point & waste drain on the pitch). It was very good, but expensive, (and only 5 units on site).


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes Mike, definitely lost-their new policy, apparently. Any cancellations within seven days of arrival date automatically forfeits all the deposit. If cancelled before that, the money is put into their "holding" account for future use.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

There is a note in the August magazine that the changes to the terms & conditions has been held up. Perhaps there's a rethink?


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

I saw that Mike, but my understanding is that this "announcement" will be to inform the membership of this new and draconian rule!! (Hope I'm wrong though!)


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

We were visiting the Blackpool area on Tuesday/Wednesday stayng overnight but have just seen the price for the Caravan Club site works out at around £20 for one night. Going for the day now.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*C & CC fees*

The C & CC boasts that it is the 'camping club' (tents, caravans M.H's etc ) yet they are doing exactly what holiday companies do - double prices during the school holidays. surely this is not fair on the families who rely on camping with their children during this period. Not only are the camps full to capacity hence high income, the overheads can't be more than at any other time of the year. Our council tax doesn't rise in the 'high season'. It wouldn't be so bad if we had the good weather during this period which would make booking a bonus. Very disappointed have been a regular at Chertsey too.


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*caravan clun*

Hi Talbot28,

We do have a site in our vicinity, only 9 miles away,wouldn't consider there for a weekend, however if you want CL sites, you need the caravan club.

As members, you can save your yearly subscription if you stay a number of nights at a caravan club site - plus you get a magazine with good information. So what if the adverts pay for it. We haven't been away as much as we would have liked YET, wouldn't consider cancelling membership though, compared with our experiences on Camping and Caravan Club Sites in Scotland (5 of them), give me the Caravan Club every time.

Jacobite


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

I must say that my opinion has changed too. I have camped all my life, and remember my parents saying that the Caravan Club treated them like second class citizens because they had an older caravan, then a VW camper and even for having a child in tow ! They always felt that the C+CC were much more friendly and understanding. Since I have been camping with my own young family over the past few years, I must say that the only snobbery or prejudice I have found has all been on C+CC sites, and I have found the Caravan Club excellent, both in service and standards-and I have NEVER experienced snobbery despite all my vans being older ones.
Interestingly, my parents, who still camp occasionally in their old Renault Trafic, now agree with me.......
I think that the C+CC have some work to do regarding their claim to be the "Friendly" club !!


----------

